# 61 Years after Maris passed Ruth Aaron Judge hits 62



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

Congratulations to the pride of the Yankees Aaron Judge swatting round tripper #62 topping Maris’s American League record!!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

And an asterisk-free record to boot. Well done, Aaron - now let's hope you can help the Yankees win it all (which I know will not be the most popular statement to be seen on these boards).


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

A very moving moment for me as I was a Roger Maris fan as a child, 61 years ago. Most every kid was a Micky Mantle fan but for some reason Roger was my hero. The M&M boys. My dad took me to Yankee Stadium in 1961 and I was present for 4 of Rogers home runs and 2 of Mantle's 54. 
It's also very cool that all 60 plus home run hitters were Yankees. 

Babe hitting #60









Roger hitting #61










Arron's 62nd.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

This has been a season to remember with Judge mashing 62 taters and Pujols joining the 700 club plus Verlander's 1.75 ERA. The baseball gods have been smiling. On the day Judge passed Maris 61 years after Maris originally set the mark the Yankee's record was 99 - 62. I'm psyched for postseason baseball ⚾


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Hogwash said:


> This has been a season to remember with Judge mashing 62 taters and Pujols joining the 700 club plus Verlander's 1.75 ERA. The baseball gods have been smiling. On the day Judge passed Maris 61 years after Maris originally set the mark the Yankee's record was 99 - 62. I'm psyched for postseason baseball ⚾


did you notice? 

The same night Judge hit 62, Cole set teh all time strike out record for a NY Yankee?


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

eljr said:


> did you notice?
> 
> The same night Judge hit 62, Cole set teh all time strike out record for a NY Yankee?


Yeah I caught that but with strikeout numbers being way up these days it feels like Verlander's ERA was more significant. That being said: kudos to Cole.


----------

